# BH, AD, SchH1, and KKL1



## 24kgsd

I have several brags to post all at once. My beautiful-sweet "Maika" Maikali vom Kirschental has earned her: AD, BH, KKL1, and her SchH1 over the last several months. 

I bought Maika at 18 months. Maika would make a schutzhund dog but I had no place to train her for schutzhund work. The closest club said they couldn't take more dogs as they only had one helper. So Maika stayed in Germany to be titled. 

Karl and Marion asked Georg Ernst for a recommendation on a good trainer for Maika. He recommended a talented young lady named Anderea Gehre on the East side of Germany. Marion made all the arrangements for me and has been doing all the translating between the two of us. 

Maika is staying for a little bit longer to earn her 2 and to get a show rating. Then she will be bred and brought to the USA.

I guess my brag is sort of like cheating as I didn't do the work. 

Maika's head shot









With her breeder Karl Fuller (Kirschental) about to be measured during the HGH clas at the 2007 BSZS Braunsweig








Maika with her trainer, Andrea


----------



## kelso

congrats. she is a beautiful dog


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Wow, congrats she's beautiful.


----------



## wolfstraum

Congratulations! She looks like a real sweetheart given the photo with the trainer!

Lee


----------



## Lynn_P

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Liesje

Oooooo I hope I can meet her eventually!!


----------



## kleinenHain

what a beautiful dog. she looks like my first German showline female

Congrats on your new titles


----------



## scannergirl

Simply lovely. What a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Deejays_Owner




----------



## SunCzarina

Congrads! Now that's what I love to see being bred - fabulous looking female that can do the work too.


----------



## 24kgsd

Thank you all for the congratulations and the compliments! I am looking forward to my trip over to Germany to bring her home.


----------

